# Textdatei auslesen, Werte aus Textzeile in bestimmte Zellen schreiben



## kristoforus23 (16. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab folgende Textdatei (z.B.)

54,5 23,456 2,2 456,43

(Zahlenfolge mit ungleichen Nachkommastellen die immer mit Leerzeichen getrennt sind)

jetzt will ich einzelne Zahlen in bestimmte Zellen reinschreiben. Ich weiss schon wie ich ganze Zeile aus txt auslese - aber *wie trenne ich die Zahlen*?


----------



## Alex F. (17. April 2008)

Versuchs mal mit der Funktion *Split*

Grüsse bb


----------



## kristoforus23 (17. April 2008)

hi,

mit split funktioniert super - aber:

ich bekomme Werte als String z.B

Line Input #Importdatei, sLine
par = Split(sLine, " ")

a so 
par(1) = 3,847346373
par(2) = 3,9583727
...
par

wie kann ich die formatieren, dass es Zahlen mit 2-Kommastellen rauskommen


----------



## ronaldh (17. April 2008)

Dann musst Du die Zahlen mit der Val Funktion in Zahlen umwandeln. Und da die Zahlen Komma als Dezimaltrennzeichen haben, musst  Du die Kommata vorab in Punkte konvertieren:


```
Wert = Val(Replace(Text, ",", "."))
```

Viele Grüsse
ronaldh


----------

